# Got Lucky



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Well, I just got lucky on this one. I look at Ebay all the time for good deals and every now and then I find one.

I found a NIB Motorguide XI5 with FP-SN-GPS pinpoint that just came out. The price was $522.00 shipped to my door. Well, I couldn't pass it up, I purchased it as fast as I could (this very unit sells for 1279.00). I thought that if it turns out to be junk or someone trying to pawn it off for what ever reason I could get my money back.

I got it and it is brand new in the box. Everything was in the box, and it is the XI5 with FP-SN-GP pinpoint unit. So now I'm thinking that something has to be wrong with it. I hooked it up to my boat battery just to make sure it would at least run. It did run so I mounted it.

I had a chance to use it a few times now. I have decided that this is one of those RARE finds that you say WOW!! can't be true. This thing is truely awesome. Some of the features, anchor at the press of a button, heading lock with cruse controll, and transducer built in. I'm blown away how nice this unit is. The foot pedal is wireless you can controll the motor from anyware in the boat. It also has a key FOB that does everything anchor, cruse, heading lock, steer, and controlls motor speed. http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/a...t.php?attachmentid=1952250&stc=1&d=1421876745


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Heck of a deal you got. Dont forget to register it and make sure your insurance is updated. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Dang nice I need to start watching out for deals like that. Never watched eBay, enjoy!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

lx22f/c said:


> Heck of a deal you got. Dont forget to register it and make sure your insurance is updated. Hope you enjoy it.


Yep....registered it the day I installed it. The few times I used it, this frecking thing is AWESOME!!!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Ducktracker said:


> Dang nice I need to start watching out for deals like that. Never watched eBay, enjoy!


From time to time you can find some unbelivable deals. OH YEAH......I am enjoying it.


----------



## CarolinaPartimer (Mar 22, 2013)

CrappyFisher - yep, those things will spoil you quickly! Looking at the attached pics, I see some kind of shaft support. Is that something you added, or did the motor come with it? Can you supply some more info?


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

CarolinaPartimer said:


> CrappyFisher - yep, those things will spoil you quickly! Looking at the attached pics, I see some kind of shaft support. Is that something you added, or did the motor come with it? Can you supply some more info?


LOL......that's a home made support. It's the, clamp part, of a clamp on lamp that had with rubber pads in the holding part of the clamp. The other part is an old motorcycle handle bar grip ty wraped to the clamp. It was a little flimse so i stuck a small foam, paint roller refill in I had. It's just temp. till I get a better Idea. I'm looking at the ram mount for a little more professional.


----------



## kickingback (Dec 20, 2013)

Great deal! Seller ever say why the price was so low? I need one too!!


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

kickingback said:


> Great deal! Seller ever say why the price was so low? I need one too!!


I think it was priced wrong and they honered the price. Never said a thing, so that's what I'm thinking. Motorguide dealer too.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Sweet rig !!!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice deal! Those spot-lock features on them e-motors are pretty nice when the breeze keeps you moving off your spot. Congrats on a great find!


----------

